# Dudamel and the oil spill



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Early on in Gustavo Dudamel's reign at the LA Philharmonic, he was challenged by the BP oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. History has yet to make its final judgment on his performance, but composer John Adams offers some contemporary reaction.

http://www.earbox.com/posts/87


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What about thoughts on Outrage at Valdez- same subject matter...............


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I was playing go today and would have lost if my opponent hadn't made a rash move, evidently not pausing to consider the threat of my previous move. Lucky for Dudamel. Had I lost, I'd've blamed him right away.


----------

